# can't feel my face- no, literally



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

my touch seems to be out of sync with my body and I need help on this I'll give some examples. 
•bedroom- I'll be rolling around in my bed and feel numb almost? like it's not my body, these aren't my legs, if I move too fast it becomes worse.. 
face- ill touch my face and it feels as though I'm touching someone's else's face. it doesn't feel like how it use to feel it's weird now.
I need serious help w this because it's effecting my life. any coping skills or any self talk advice is really encouraged. also any medicines suggestions would be helpful too. my psychiatrist really blatantly said "there's no medicines for depersonalization." and I'd like for people to prove her wrong.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

im in the same boat as you are. do you live in the UK?


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

im getting nearly all of that, plus face distortions, some weird feeling of a like a dirty-type of pain in me, like a sewer of s***, mind blank, no identity, everything inc. the world and myself feeling fake. capture at the hands of ISIS sounds better.


----------



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

I live in Texas unfortunately.. I would love to form some kinda support group therapy for depersonalization people in Texas but I can't find anyone who's from Texas lol


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

i hope that there are some good doctors out there at least. keep looking for a support group. i am too tried to try right now but i am seriously considering it. my first port of call though is the professionals. its so important for me even if nothing happens, just to get that peace of mind (at the least).


----------



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah unfortunately my psychiatrist is shit and my mom won't change her.. so I'm working on that. I've found someone who gets my depersonalization but he's so far and I have car anxiety. But yeah thanks for your support I wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I have this symptom too. It was way worse when I first got DP and is much better now but I remember touching my face about a year ago and feeling a total disconnection even though my skin was touching and I could see my hand by my face. Of all my DP symptoms this never bothered me as much as others though.


----------



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

Agreed mine was way worse when I first got DP but it seems to linger still pretty strongly- especially when I'm off meds. Everything moves very slow or glitchy and I fucking hate it! My sense of touch feels different than my normal touch before DP. It's seriously effecting me to where I'm having thoughts of cutting myself just to feel something. But I keep talking myself out of it. Thankfully I got a therapist on deck every Saturday. But the grounding techniques don't make my pshycial symptoms go away. It's even hard to talk down thoughts. I'm just becoming more and more hopeless that I'm going to be stuck w this forever. I've been struggling for 3+ years and I don't want this to interfere w my life anymore. Then there's the people who say "Don't give a fuck if you don't ever overcome it" and see I just can't have that thought of attitude about it. Its fucking shit.


----------



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

And a lot of the time I'm thinking " Thank god I have my mom w me, I don't know what I'd do if she wasn't here w me." And that's just fucked too because I'm thinking what would happen if she wasn't there? would I still even be living?


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes! My body feels very numb including my face it's like i feel like airy.. I notice that sleep seems to have a huge impact and depending on how anxious I am if I'm having a panic attack I can't even feel my teeth


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

I usually get this if my anxiety gets out of control


----------

